# Swift Kontiki 640/6 Alco chassis suspension



## 105431 (Jun 25, 2007)

Hi All
I wonder has anyone had a problem with the drop arm seized in the alco suspension?

Also if you have how did you repair it?

Thanks for any replies

eddie.e


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

Hi Eddie.e

Welcome to the best source of useful MH information around, although sadly I'm not able to answer your question from practical experience.

Our 'van is similar to yours and I know that you're supposes to grease the torsion bars every year: long shot, but have you tried giving them a mega dose of grease and seeing if that does the trick?

Failing that (and I guess it probably will be failing that), I found the Alko people at Southam very helpful when I needed a new handbrake cable. Their website is here and there's a link to find your nearest service place.

With any luck you may not need it as there's almost certain to be someone around this site somewhere who will know exactly what to do.

Best of luck with it. Hope you hang around and get the best £tenner's worth you'll ever spend.


----------



## 105431 (Jun 25, 2007)

*Thanks*

Hi Mike
Thanks for the info I have been in touch with al-co and they are helping me.
I have also done what you said and filled it up so I can't get any more grease in see how that goes.

Cheers eddie.e


----------

